# Decals



## JCC (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello,

I am considering doing a restoration of my LT4000. It seems that many of the original decals are no longer available from Sears. Are there other sources where DIY restorers get decals for older tractors? 

I don't need exact replacements or even all of them but it would be nice to have decals on the thing after a fresh paint job.

Thanks.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome JCC.
"I don't need exact replacements"

Do have race car shop near by which makes decal numbers,names etc...visit w/pic and measurement I found out can be heck of a lot cheaper also quicker.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Any competent sign/graphics shop should be able to make replacement stickers - just have the exact mesurements and good clear pictures of them.


----------

